# Really? Kids singing a song praising Obama.



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aqMTD5UFmU_

Mm, mmm, mm!
Barack Hussein Obama

He said that all must lend a hand
To make this country strong again
Mmm, mmm, mm!
Barack Hussein Obama

He said we must be fair today
Equal work means equal pay
Mmm, mmm, mm!
Barack Hussein Obama

He said that we must take a stand
To make sure everyone gets a chance
Mmm, mmm, mm!
Barack Hussein Obama

He said red, yellow, black or white
All are equal in his sight
Mmm, mmm, mm!
Barack Hussein Obama

Yes!
Mmm, mmm, mm
Barack Hussein Obama

Song 2:
Hello, Mr. President we honor you today!
For all your great accomplishments, we all doth say "hooray!"

Hooray, Mr. President! You're number one!
The first black American to lead this great nation!

Hooray, Mr. President we honor your great plans
To make this country's economy number one again!

Hooray Mr. President, we're really proud of you!
And we stand for all Americans under the great Red, White, and Blue!

So continue ---- Mr. President we know you'll do the trick
So here's a hearty hip-hooray ----

Hip, hip hooray!
Hip, hip hooray!
Hip, hip hooray!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 28, 2009)

More of a thing for Americans to talk about , will say though this reminds me of seeing kids wearing tee-shirts with swastika's on them...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

That's what one guy says. It's like Nazi Germany , haha.

Still pisses me off.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 28, 2009)

Wasn't necessarily comparing it to Nazi , Germany 

More , kids getting given views/ideas that proberly aren't there own


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea I understand, but that's what one person said. I was watching Fox news and this came up.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh I see now  my bad


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

No Problem.  

People were so outraged they sent the school death threats.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 28, 2009)

Eh, not in my taste. How old were the kids, if they were elementary age, there's no way they could form those views on their own. The death threats, however, are in poor taste.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2009)

Didn't communist kids sing "anthems" to thier leaders, like Mao, Stalin and so on?

The way things are going here in the U.S., we'll all be doing the same soon...


----------



## imalko (Sep 28, 2009)

Another thread about Obama...? I thought this will stop pooping up when politics section was closed.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

Nope, his popularity numbers have really dropped in his months in office.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2009)

1. Who actually cares if they are singing a song about Obama. This is a democracy. If people like him, so be it. Everyone is allowed to support who they want to. I don't care for Obama or his policies, but other people can like them if they wish. That is what makes our country so great.

2. This is a politics thread. We closed the politics section because of how they were handled by members of this forum. This is a WW2 aviation forum not a politics forum. All members conduct themselves accordingly, or you know what will happen.

You have been warned...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

My bad...  

I didn't know.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, since this is a politics thread, I'm not really going to go into a rant. I mean, free country, free speech, they have a right to sing it or not. 
That being said, I doubt that there going to win a grammy, or American Idol, with this. 
(Hey B-17, no worries. We all make mistakes. We just gotta learn from them. I know I do).


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2009)

I think its personally horrendous that the teaching staff its putting forth their personal agendas onto some young, non-political children who dont have a clue what their doing....

Using them as tools in my eyes....

God, I freakin hate politics and the people who take it to extremes....


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 28, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> I think its personally horrendous that the teaching staff its putting forth their personal agendas onto some young, non-political children who dont have a clue what their doing....
> 
> Using them as tools in my eyes....
> 
> God, I freakin hate politics and the people who take it to extremes....



Yeah, I hear you les. If I found out that the teacher's of my kids were pulling a stunt like that, I'd rip them teachers a new one. 

Personally, I like politics, but I hate it when somebody goes off the handle (which happens on almost every occasion, unfortunately). That's why I like discussing it with my family. Even though some of us may differ, we never let it get out of hand, and were still friends after the debate.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

They go after the kids, what a p*ssy move.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2009)

> That's why I like discussing it with my family. Even though some of us may differ, we never let it get out of hand, and were still friends after the debate.


My younger brother voted for Obama and supports him and his plans, and we've gone round and round with it, especially when the election was looming its ugly fu*kin head.... 

What a waste of time that BS was....

We've both agreed that we dont talk politics anymore, but I cant help getting the occasional barb in every now and then....


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, that happens too. I know that my mother was kinda shocked that I supported Bush in the '04 election. We occasionally like to poke fun at her about voting for Kerry. Then again, she is the best cook in the house, and we can't really pester her about it, unless we want to starve.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll keep it non-political Adler 
Here in Holland, kids at school sing every year on Queen's day how they love our queen. I don't see this any different. Why any-one should send death-threads to the school is really beyond me. I guess it's what the world has become to.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 28, 2009)

Marcel said:


> I'll keep it non-political Adler
> Here in Holland, kids at school sing every year on Queen's day how they love our queen. I don't see this any different. Why any-one should send death-threads to the school is really beyond me. I guess it's what the world has become to.



Hehe, well Marcel, to quote my grandpa, "the world is going to [email protected] in a handbasket." Course he was a cop in the sixties, so I don't know how much worse it could get (hope this isn't political).


----------



## Butters (Sep 28, 2009)

The teacher and the school administration (if they had prior knowledge about this...) deserve to be severely reprimanded. Not because the song was in praise of Obama per se, but because partisan political advocacy, like religious advocacy, have no place in the public school system.

That said, to equate a single incident to the actions of the Nazis and other totalitarian states seems to be a bit of an over-reaction. And those who made death threats (if this actually happened) need to be brought to justice and punished.

JL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

Now that I think about it, I agree. No school should have their children sing praise of any politician no matter what party they belong to.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2009)

Singing about ur Queen, who is not an elected official, is something completely different Marcel....

Apples and Asparagus....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Singing about ur Queen, who is not an elected official, is something completely different Marcel....
> 
> Apples and Asparagus....



Nope, wether to have a Royal house or not is still a political debate here.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 29, 2009)

Politics of any kind, especially with young children, needs to be kept out of the public schools.

Our local HS has "Amnesty International" as an activity/group that the students can join. Makes me crazy.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 29, 2009)

Holy crap! That's goin a bit far....AI trawling colleges, I can understand. HS is still a bit early for that sort of thing.


----------

